# IEC 60870-5-101 an S7-300 Anbinden?



## eYe (1 März 2010)

Nabend,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gateway um eine iec 60870-5-101 Verbindung an eine S7 SPS anzubinden. Die SPS kann dabei entweder eine 317-2 PN/DP sein oder eine Soft-SPS auf einem Panel PC477C.

Zur Anbinung stehen also Ethernet oder aber Profibus zur Verfügung.
Das IEC Protokoll kommt als LWL in die Anlage, es wäre also ein Gateway mit LWL Klasse oder ein Umsetzer auf Kupfer.

Hat jemand so etwas schon einma im Einsatz gehabt und kann mir nen Link geben? 

thx,
eYe


----------



## Heinz (1 März 2010)

Hallo,
es könnte sein, dass ein TIM Baugruppe das Protokoll kann.


----------



## Lars Weiß (1 März 2010)

Keine Tim. Aber es gibt ein Softwarepaket was du nutzen kannst:

http://www.automation.siemens.com/siplus/html_00/produkte/ric/siplus-ric-s7-300.htm

Da gibt es ein Bundle aus Software, CPU 317-2PN/DP und 2 MB MMC

101 ist seriell, wenn du Ethernet als Übertragungsmedium nutzen willst brauchst du eine 104er Kopplung.

Wenn es denn ein richtiges Gateway sein soll gibt es jede Menge Hersteller die dir eine Fernwirkanlage verkaufen, die du dann über Profibus oder Modbus an deine S7 koppelst.
Wir haben bei uns, je nach Anweundungsfall, beides im Einsatz, also eine Fernwirk als Gateway oder die SW auf der S7.


----------



## eYe (2 März 2010)

Moin,

ich brauche leider auf jedenfall das 101 Protokoll und das Ganze für LWL.
Wie Aufwendig ist denn die Programmierung der Simensschnittstelle, könntest du bzw. deine Firma da eventuell ein Angebot für abgeben?
Hast du ein paar Links zu den von Euch verwendeten Gateways, dass wäre mir denke ich die beste Lösung.

Danke,
eYe


----------

